# Danner boots



## woody10 (Mar 13, 2008)

Anyone got any feedback on the danner zip up work boots?


----------



## Craig Knight (Mar 14, 2008)

not on the zip up ones but my lace up Danners are awesome, 2 years old still water proof and feel like tennis shoes on my feet, I have to wear them every day for 10-12 hours and when they wear out I'll buy another set just like'em


----------



## jeep983 (Mar 15, 2008)

I've got a pair that I've have for 8 years! Love them. I wear them almost everday. I bought a pair of GA boots zip up to give the danners a rest and there is no comparison.  Just got them back Thursday from the shoe shop getting them resoled and cleaned. I highly recommend them.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Danner*

I own 4 pair of Danner boots. I think this speaks for itself.


----------



## tim1225agr (Mar 15, 2008)

I have the Sharptail snake boots.  I LOVE them.  I wear them all the time.  They feel like running shoes.  Even though thay are snake boots they feel really light.  If you like them I don't think you won't be disappointed.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 15, 2008)

I have the Pronghorn Snake boots and the Pronghorn 400 gram thinsulate boots.  Love both of them.

Darrell


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (May 19, 2008)

Been wearing Danner duty boots for over 10 years and I doubt you can buy better.


----------



## bulletproof1510 (May 19, 2008)

I've had a pair of the Danner Striker GTX. I have yet had a complaint from them. I get a new pair every year just because of uniform allowance. SWAT boots are also good for the price, but nothing like Danners.


----------



## frdstang90 (May 19, 2008)

Best boot that I have ever had on my feet


----------



## Lane Morrell (May 22, 2008)

I wear a pair everyday and have now for 8 years.


----------



## John (May 22, 2008)

I have 3 pair. Wear them daily. Will never buy another brand with my hard earned money. The Sharptail zip-ups are the bomb as are the sharptail laced boots.


----------



## woody10 (May 23, 2008)

ive had my pair for over two months and love em there the sharptail zip ups


----------



## ditchdoc24 (May 23, 2008)

+1 for the Danner Striker GTX with side-zips. I've been wearing the same pair for almost 3 years now and they're still going strong. I bought a pair of Acadias for work about 6 years ago and I still have them as my hunting boots for warm weather. I won't ever buy boots from a different manufacturer again.


----------



## MSLewis (May 23, 2008)

I bought a pair of Danner Mountain Lights when I was 18. I turn 40 this month, and my Danners are still good. 'Bout ugly ... but still doing the job. I'd like to see a new pair of boots, any brand, last this long!


----------

